

Ask HN: Unified login system? - veyron

Lots of people use facebook connect.  Can't tell if its indolence or by design.<p>Is there a login system that can leverage facebook connect but also allow other login systems?
======
mikelbring
As a developer, if I am going to do a "social" login, I usually use
<https://rpxnow.com/>

